# Theishof, Alta-Tollhaus? Need a breeder!



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello!

I am searching for my first German Shepherd Dog. I've been researching breeders for around two years, and have narrowed it down to Alta-Tollhaus and Theishof, but haven't contacted either aside from some comment exchanges on social media. I need a calmer, lower-drive, tolerant and loving dog to get into competition obedience and therapy dog work, but most importantly, an amazing companion. This dog will be a MASSIVE part of my life, and by my side whenever possible. I would like a male that is very handler-oriented and affectionate, with a great "off switch". I'd love if he liked to cuddle, too. I'm very interested in IPO and thoroughly enjoy watching, but am not physically able to participate at this point in my life, so I don't need my pup to have drives for the sport; just enough to enjoy training with me. 

Based on this, which breeder would you recommend? Do you know of a dog that is what I'm searching for but is from a different breeder? If you have an Alta-Tollhaus or Theishof dog, please tell me about their personality and temperament. 

I love this breed for their trainability and eagerness to please. I'm currently dogless (and it feels awful!) but volunteer with shelter dogs training basic obedience and tricks to improve adoptability, and am a dogsitter out of my home. There's nothing I love more than working with a dog and teaching them something new, so this little guy will be getting tons of training! 

I do wonder if an American show line may be a better fit for me, temperament-wise, so I am open to suggestions. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit, PA has really nice WGSL dogs. Breeder is honest and knows her stuff.
https://www.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/?fref=ts


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not sure the line is as important as the breeder and the individual dog. I have owned both ASL and WGSL and have been very happy and loved them all. This is a totally unscientific observation, and again I believe it has more to do with the individual dog. With my dogs, the WGSL has way more energy and stronger nerve, they are always on, so you need to find there off switch and they are not afraid of anything. My ASL were more mellow, they would actually chill and relax, and while they had good nerve, there were things they would hesitate to do, but again this is a way over generalization. They were all extremely smart and wonderful pets, if you asked me which I prefer, I really couldn't say, they both have wonderful traits, and make wonderful pets. Far more similarities than differences, the differences are probably a little over blown. I wouldn't hesitate to get either line again, but the breeder is key.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Alta - Tollhaus.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you able to visit either and check them out? I think both are good options. I've trained with Heidi and met some of her dogs, very down to earth good person, nice dogs too.


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm not able to visit, they're both far away. There is only one breeder within driving distance of me, who I went out to see several times, but didn't feel comfortable enough with to commit to one of their dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Kaiserine, what part of the country are you located? You don't need to be specific, but a general area might help us give references for someone more local to you.

Either one of the two you asked about could provide you with what you are looking for.


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in British Columbia, Canada. I'm planning on sitting down and writing an inquiry to both Alta-Tollhaus and Theishof shortly but hoping to hear some opinions first  it's tough being willing but unable to travel to the more strongly recommended breeders such as these two, due to personal circumstances.


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

Both these two breeders seem to come fairly strongly recommended on this forum, so I'm sorry if my feeling the need to ask this seems silly, but... If I'm brutally honest with both of them(and myself) about what I'm looking for in a dog, in your opinion, can I trust them to be honest in return, even if they don't have what I need?

I really don't want to try and fit a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I just got an Alta-Tollhaus puppy about three weeks ago. Much like you, I was looking for a lower-energy, therapy-dog-type personality to do obedience. But my husband and I were very open to whichever puppy Julie picked for us from the litter we wanted (F-Litter).

I have had two Shepherds before, who were VERY easy puppies, which I've come to realize is the exception to the rule. Our new puppy (Shade) is more like the pups I have read about here, who have the normal "issues" that come with GSD puppy-hood, like some biting, barking, even growling and some attitude. But I'm having the time of my life with him! He's SO smart, confident and gorgeous! Yes, I have land-shark bite marks on my hands, but it's getting *much *better. I have done a LOT of reading here in the puppy section and that's been a lifesaver! 

I don't know enough to evaluate Shade's drive or temperament, so I can't really say that he's "calm" or "lower-energy", or that he'll make a good therapy dog, but he will be exceptional in obedience and we're dealing with him just fine. Like you, I spend nearly every moment with him, so naturally I'm as tired as a mom of a newborn baby. But having this guy is SO worth it! 

I would highly recommend Alta-Tollhaus for a pup! Their dogs are exceptional, in my opinion. And as long as you have read a lot about people's problems with puppies, and are willing to commit to giving the time, patience and training that a puppy needs, I can't imagine you'd regret getting a pup from Alta-Tollhaus.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had both, one from Theishoff years ago, he was given to me because the person that owned him was not committed to the energy requirements he needed, he was a wonderful dog. The dog I currently own is the best dog I have EVER owned, he is from Alta-Tollhaus and to me is the epitome of what I have ever wanted in a German Shepherd, he is intelligent, protective without being dangerous and has a fantastic temperament, he is truly as beautiful inside as he is outside, he is wonderful with all my little terriers who bully him, wonderful with my cats, and even though he has a HUGE herding drive, is very nice around my horses, he has been used for breeding and I love to hear from all the people who both compete and just enjoy his offspring, I save all the pictures they send me. 

I really don't think you could go wrong with either breeder, both are very involved with their dogs and breed the entire package.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Kaiserine, where in BC are you? I'm in BC too and have a Theishof dog.  He's nearly 2 years old, very handler-oriented, affectionate and cuddly with hubby and me. Definitely NOT low-drive though and hard to get him to turn off. He's crazy pushy and is constantly testing his limits. And I mean constantly. Heidi knows her stuff, and I'm sure she would make sure you had a more easy-going dog. They are both good breeders and want the best for their dogs, so if you are honest with them as you are here, they will make sure you get the right dog. You might have to wait until the right dog comes along, though.


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> Kaiserine, where in BC are you? I'm in BC too and have a Theishof dog. He's nearly 2 years old, very handler-oriented, affectionate and cuddly with hubby and me. Definitely NOT low-drive though and hard to get him to turn off. He's crazy pushy and is constantly testing his limits. And I mean constantly. Heidi knows her stuff, and I'm sure she would make sure you had a more easy-going dog. They are both good breeders and want the best for their dogs, so if you are honest with them as you are here, they will make sure you get the right dog. You might have to wait until the right dog comes along, though.


I'm in Vancouver. Are you near the lower mainland?


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

FourIsCompany said:


> I just got an Alta-Tollhaus puppy about three weeks ago. Much like you, I was looking for a lower-energy, therapy-dog-type personality to do obedience. But my husband and I were very open to whichever puppy Julie picked for us from the litter we wanted (F-Litter).
> 
> I have had two Shepherds before, who were VERY easy puppies, which I've come to realize is the exception to the rule. Our new puppy (Shade) is more like the pups I have read about here, who have the normal "issues" that come with GSD puppy-hood, like some biting, barking, even growling and some attitude. But I'm having the time of my life with him! He's SO smart, confident and gorgeous! Yes, I have land-shark bite marks on my hands, but it's getting *much *better. I have done a LOT of reading here in the puppy section and that's been a lifesaver!
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, and especially your PM  I can't send PMs yet, but this is the kind of information I'm hoping for; real experiences with dogs from either kennel are extremely helpful.


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

Momto2GSDs; thank you for the PMs! Loads of much appreciated information and links.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Kaiserine said:


> I'm in Vancouver. Are you near the lower mainland?


No, I'm in the West Kootenay, about an hour from Nelson (if you know where that is). Grew up in White Rock, though.  Too bad, I was going to suggest a meet up so you could meet Nox but I'm about a 7 hour drive away from you! I can PM you some pictures if you'd like.


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> No, I'm in the West Kootenay, about an hour from Nelson (if you know where that is). Grew up in White Rock, though.  Too bad, I was going to suggest a meet up so you could meet Nox but I'm about a 7 hour drive away from you! I can PM you some pictures if you'd like.


Darn! I was hoping to get to meet him as well. I'd love some pictures.. Or better yet, a video, if you have one! Did you go to visit Theishof or was he shipped to you?


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> .


I can't send PMs yet! It looks like images need to be hosted elsewhere (imgur, photobucket etc) and then shared here by their URL, maybe? Thank you for trying though  don't worry about it if it's a hassle. I found Nox's puppy pictures on the forum, and goodness, was be ever a cute baby!


----------



## ammgood (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a theishof had from Sasha-Ax redox litter. She is 2 years old. Great temperament and solid with people and kids and other dogs the sweetest gsd we've ever had. We do ipo but she is med drive and has an off switch. Would highly recommend Heidi.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

I contacted one of these two breeders on Thursday but feel I might've made them think I want a do-nothing dog with no personality when I mentioned a 'calmer' dog who is able to settle for some down time after loads of activity.. I love the shepherds I've been around because they're always interested in everything that's going on, always getting involved with their people, ready to learn and full of personality. I really hope I didn't screw this up already.. The anxiety is awful!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have only read good things about both breeders you mentioned. Another option that's close to you is Bullinger. My male's sire is a Bullinger dog and I love him. You could contact Tracy and meet her dogs in person to see if they are what you are looking for.


----------



## TGS (May 15, 2017)

McWeagle said:


> Kaiserine, where in BC are you? I'm in BC too and have a Theishof dog. He's nearly 2 years old, very handler-oriented, affectionate and cuddly with hubby and me. Definitely NOT low-drive though and hard to get him to turn off. He's crazy pushy and is constantly testing his limits. And I mean constantly. Heidi knows her stuff, and I'm sure she would make sure you had a more easy-going dog. They are both good breeders and want the best for their dogs, so if you are honest with them as you are here, they will make sure you get the right dog. You might have to wait until the right dog comes along, though.


This is Heidi Theis and McWeagle's dog was not purchased from me, nor is he from a Theishof breeding. I did not breed or raise his litter, I don't want any people mislead here as I am a very honest person. His father is one of my males that the breeder used to sire the litter but the mother, is from an old bloodline that I do not have in my program any longer. The father has a lower working drive and he literally just lays around calmly when he is out with us. A Theishof bred dog is more as Anne described when off the training field. Anne and I discussed IPO and I told her if she wanted to do IPO, to go with my other bloodline and not Sasha, the other bloodline is higher working drive but still calm off the field. She chose to still go with Sasha still and this is more of a medium working drive line, her description is very accurate for the particular breeding and her female is indeed a Theishof bred dog.


----------



## TGS (May 15, 2017)

This is Heidi Theis and McWeagle's dog was not purchased from Theishof and is not from a Theishof bred and raised litter. I am a very honest breeder and I don't want anyone mislead here. The father is my male Myckk that his breeder used as the sire of this litter and the mother is from an old bloodline that I don't own any longer. The father is a lower drive dog in IPO working and VERY calm in every day life, he literally just lays around when he is with us and he is highly affectionate. Even though he is lower drive, he LOVES working obedience with me. He is one that actually needs an ON switch, nothing like the son is described. I actually do not use his as a stud very often in my own kennel because he is so low drive. ? 

ammgood's dog is definitely a Theishof bred and raised dog. She and I discussed her doing IPO and I highly recommended my other female line to her for this, Jill, and not a Sasha puppy for IPO but she choose to still go with the Sasha litter. The Jill bloodline produces very biddable, high drive dogs for IPO and yet they also come with the off switch - Jill is soundly sleeping at my feet as I type. Anne's dog is very accurately described for a Theishof dog from that particular breeding, Sasha would produce a medium to low drive IPO dog. 

I stumbled across this and wanted to make sure that people know what the accuracy of this post is, I am sure McWeagle made an honest mistake in stating her dog was a Theishof dog, but I don't want anyone mislead.


----------

